# Introducing New Feature - Interactive Glossary Of Gurmukhi/Punjabi Words



## Neutral Singh (May 13, 2005)

GurFateh to all,

We take immese pleasure in introducing a lovely new way of preseting glossary to you. The meanings of sikh terms and also other general terms would be available by simple hovering the mouse over those terms. To get the grove of the facility, following are some of the examples, just take you mouse over the underlines terms.


Guru Granth Sahib Ji

Kakkar

Rumi: Hidden Music

Maryam Mafi

Azima Melita Kolin


Important: Please be informed that when the text is showing in orange & underlined, it means that that it is recommendation of a book to the topic in discussion, you can know more about the recommended resource by clicking on the orange link. Similarly, when the text is showing in greyish black and underlined, it means hovering your mouse over the link would give a detailed information about the word/words in question.

You all are requested to add to the list of such words by suggesting such words in this thread itself.

Please do ask for any further clarification in this matter.

Enjoy !!

Best Regards


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 15, 2005)

I agree. This is a good feature that adds  EXTRA VALUE  to SPN..


Jarnail Singh


----------



## NamHariKaur (Jul 17, 2005)

This is truly magnificent. It would be wonderful if other Sikh websites did this also. Thank you for this most excellent use of technology!

Nam Hari Kaur, Eugene Oregon


----------



## Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2005)

Im not sure if its working with me. im using mozilla firefox if that has anything to do with it...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 3, 2005)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> Im not sure if its working with me. im using mozilla firefox if that has anything to do with it...


What problem are you facing regarding this?  Please elaborate.

Even I use Mozilla Firefox. So kindly tell the exact problem your side.


----------



## Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2005)

The examples given in the first post, do not work (in my case). They look exactly like normal text, are not underlined and dont change when i click, highlight, or mouse over them...


----------



## Admin (Aug 4, 2005)

This feature was introduced in previous version of vbulletin forum software and is not yet implemented in new version. We intend to reimplement the same again but it may take some time... Please bear with us. Thanks


----------

